# [EU/NL] KnownSRV - Premium Managed VPS!1



## Kruno (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey,

 

KnownSRV offers top-notch VPS packages that are generous in both space and bandwidth. We guarantee trouble free service and peace of minds for hosting your websites. We utilize the latest virtualisation technology to give you the power to fully customise your own environment.

 

*Why Us?*

- Fast and stable network

- Secure servers

- Privacy assured

- 99.9% SLA uptime

- 24/7/365 e-mail support

- Our own RIPE approved IP ranges

- Quality server grade hardware

- Competitive pricing 

- No overselling

- Realistic package specifications vs price

- Unlimited OS Reinstalls

- Full root access

- SolusVM Control Panel to manage your VPS(reboot, reinstall, console access etc)

- Custom rDNS

- 7 day money-back guarantee

 

*Our Hardware and Network*

We use only server grade hardware. Our VPS Nodes run on Intel E3-1240, 32GB DDR3 RAM, fast SAS 15k RPM RAID10 drives(High quality RAID with battery backup!) and 1GBPS dedicated ports. The network we use contains only the best connections available. The network is fully built from redundant routers and switches which allows us to guarantee 99.9% uptime. All switches in the racks get at least 2 uplinks to guarantee high uptime and stability. The following offers are provisioned in Databarn facilitiy within the Netherlands.

 

*Our packages:*

You can see our VPS packages at http://knownsrv.com/vps.php

 

*Special offer:*

*NLVPS-v0*

RAID10 SAS space: 20 GB

Quality bandwidth: 200 GB

Free incoming bandwidth!

RAM: 256 MB

vSwap: 256 MB

IPv4 Addresses: 1

CPU Cores: 1 x 3.3GHz

Port speed: 1gbps / node

Virtualization: OpenVZ

Virtual Private Server panel: SolusVM

*Fully Managed!*

Price: $9.95/m

Order: https://knownsrv.com/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=40

 

*Test IP:* 194.145.209.182

*Test File:* http://194.145.209.182/100mb.test

 

*Transit*

• GBLX

• NTT

• ATRATO IP

• SeaBone

• TiNET

• Edpnet

• Cogent

*Internet Exchanges*

• AMS-IX

• NL-IX 

• Multiple private peers

 

*Why make the move to KnownSRV Solutions?*

*Great pricing* - We may not be the cheapest, but our prices are extremely reasonable, just remember that quality comes at a price, and we provide it at affordable prices.

 

*Security/Efficiency* - Problems can occur at any time, some of which cannot be helped, but we here at KnownSRV have systems in place to detect the most common problems before they even occur, and put that together with our highly dedicated experienced staff and we are able to provide secure, efficient services.

 

*Dedication to our customers* - We value every one of our customers, without customers we wouldn't have a successful business like we do today, which is why we provide our full dedication and focus towards our customers, to ensure that they are taken care of and are given the best service possible.

 

*Supported Payment Methods:*

We currently accept PayPal, Skrill(MoneyBookers), PayZa(AlertPay), Perfect Money, WebMoney, BitCoins and 2CheckOut(credit and debit cards). If you do not have any of the payment methods mentioned, feel free to contact us to find out if any other method can be arranged.

 

*Available Operating Systems:*

Linux(32bit and 64bit)

CentOS 5

CentOS 6

Debian 5

Debian 6

Fedora 17

Fedora 18

Suse 11

Suse 12

Ubuntu 11

Ubuntu 12

For more OS's contact us at info[AT]knownsrv.com

 

*Managed Services*

KnownSRV is a well known managed provider. While we manage your servers free of charge, the service also includes custom server setups such as full security, installing nginx or Varnish in front of Apache for serving/caching static content in order to improve your loading speeds / performances. Need your server perfectly secured or/and optimizated for heavy traffic sites? No worries!

 

*Discounts!*

We prepared amazing discounts which will be valid 2 months from now. There won't be a better time to get a service from KnownSRV. 

WHT_50 - 50% off first month on all shared hosting / VPS services.

10off - 10% reccuring/lifetime discount on all shared hosting / VPS services

 

We hope you will consider buying from us. If you have any questions do not hesitate to contact us.

 

Many Thanks


----------

